# Cube Case + Wasserkühlung



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Guten Tag,

Ich suche ein Cubegehäuse (möglichst klein) in dem man eine Wasserkühlung intern verbauen kann.
Also die Hardware sieht so aus:

- I3 2100
- GTX560
- ein mitx oder matx board
- Be quiet E8 480

usw...

Und zwar sollte eine Wasserkühlung für die Cpu und Gpu intern in diesem Cube verbaut werden
und genügen Leistung für diese Komponenten haben.

*
*


----------



## cartago2202 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

zb. das hier: Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## jianan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

schonmal gegooglet


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

Mountain Mods Ascension


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

äah vll hab ich vergessen dazu zuschreiben dass das case möglichst klein sein soll


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Mai 2011)

Dann dieses hier:

http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...Powder-Coat--Aluminum-Cube-Computer-Case.html


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

cook
liest du eigtlich auch mal die threads durch, oder liest du nur die überschriften

Also nochmal,


Ich suche ein cube das möglichst klein und trotzdem mindestens ein 240 Radiator reinpasst!


----------



## FrittenFett (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Vllt das hier?
Lian Li PC-V354B schwarz | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## deckard-cain (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Schau Dir mal das Lian-Li V354 an, das hat vorn 2x 120 mm Lüfter, mit ein wenig Glück, kriegst Du dort auch nen 240mm Radiator unter.

Die Platten oder SSDs kannst Du am Boden verschrauben und von den Abmessungen her, ist das wirklich kompakt.


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

ja das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut aber passt da vornen ein 240 rein?


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*



Resax schrieb:


> cook
> liest du eigtlich auch mal die threads durch, oder liest du nur die überschriften
> 
> Also nochmal,
> ...



Was bist du denn für einer?  Hast du dir die Produktbeschreibung des H2gO überhaupt mal durchgelesen?

*"Das Gehäuse ist NICHT SEHR GROSS, bietet dennoch genug Platz für eine komplette Wasserkühlung"
"In dem Gehäuse können somit 2x 240er und  2x 120er Radiatoren verbaut werden"
*
Leute wie dich mag ich ganz besonders. Da will man helfen, und wird blöd angemacht
Vielleicht solltest du dir wenigstens die Vorschläge mal anschauen, bevor du rum maulst....


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*



Resax schrieb:


> ja das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut aber passt da vornen ein 240 rein?


 
Ja, passt! 

Edit: Oh, sorry, hab´s verwechselt. Bei dem weiß ich nicht sicher ob es passt. Ich meinte eigentlich die hier: Lian Li PC-V351B oder Lian Li PC-V352B 
Da passt jeweils ein 240er vorne quer rein (afaik mit geringen Umbaumaßnahmen am Lüfterrahmen).


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer?  Hast du dir die Produktbeschreibung des H2gO überhaupt mal durchgelesen?
> 
> *"Das Gehäuse ist NICHT SEHR GROSS, bietet dennoch genug Platz für eine komplette Wasserkühlung"
> "In dem Gehäuse können somit 2x 240er und  2x 120er Radiatoren verbaut werden"
> ...



Abmessungen (L x B x H): 430x 332x 352mm

find ich persölich nicht sehr klein ...
            27.9x 37.3x 26.2 das ist eindeutlich kleiner

und auserdem stellt sich sich doch so ein gehäuse keiner freiwillig in die wohnung, da es klobig wirkt und eigltich nur aus löchern besteht


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Das hier wäre vllt. noch eine Option: Cubitek Mini-Tank
Das sollte oben problemlos ein 280er oder ganz knapp vllt. ein 360er rein passen.


----------



## Cook2211 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Also ich persönlich finde das Lian-Li im Gegensatz zum MM langweilig und hässlich, wenn ich mir anschaue, was man aus dem H2gO beispielsweise so machen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Aber jeder wie er will...ist ja Geschmackssache


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

also ich find es immer besser wenn es ohne blink blink und gleichmäsig edel ist

ja also der cubitek sieht auch gut aus, aber wenn oben der radiator drinnen ist, ist beinahe kein platz mehr für die pumpe usw


----------



## FrittenFett (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Das MM sieht irgendwie nach Mikrowelle aus.


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

so drastisch wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Die Verarbeitung und Optik der MountinMods ist wirklich - sagen wir Geschmackssache . Wenn man z.B. auf amerikanische Autos steht (deren Qualität und Präzision ja legendär ist ), steht man vllt. auch auf MountinMod-Gehäuse...
Auf mich wirken die Teile ehrlich gesagt immer wie relativ schlecht zusammengezimmerte Eigenbauten. Bei den Preisen würde ich deutlich mehr erwarten. 

Wenn dir z.B. LianLi nicht liegt - die Cubitek-Gehäuse sind ähnlich hochwertig verarbeitet und ebenso flexibel und bei weitem weniger "lanweilig" (man könnte auch klassisch, zeitlos oder elegant sagen). Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Gehäuse sind eben wirklich einfach Geschmackssache.


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

hmm also irgendwie gefällt mir das lain li immer besser 
kennt ihr irgendeinen der in ein Lian Li PC-V352B
eine wakü gebaut hat?
um mal zu gucken wie es ausschaut


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Scroll hier mal bisschen runter: Klick 

Das ist zwar das PC-V351B aber das ist sehr ähnlich aufgebaut wie das PC-V352B .


----------



## Resax (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

danke


----------



## Jens7385 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*

Moin moin, wobei du da nicht jeden 240er nehmen kannst, hatte das auch erst überlegt, auch mit dem PC-V 351, aber hatte dann zumindest Abstand von ner internen genommen(und dann auch vorerst von dem Case / benutze erst mal mein altes weiter).
Hatte das Case mal vermessen können. Die Innenbreite liegt bei ca. 276mm womit sich die Auswahl an Radis einschränkt. Hier mal die meiner "Maßnahme " nach passenden Radis dazu:Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*



Resax schrieb:


> ja das hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut aber passt da vornen ein 240 rein?



Abmessungen suchen?


----------



## Resax (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Cube Case + Wasserkühlung*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Abmessungen suchen?


 
1 a beitrag
wäre ich nie draufgekommen.


PS: Thx jens


----------

